# Hardware Preisentwicklung



## ugotitbad (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo PCGHXler 

Kennt jemand eine Seite oder ähnliches wo man einsehen kann wie die Preise sich verändert haben in den letzten Monaten hin bis zum vorletzten Jahr?
In Google habe ich bis jetzt leider nichts gefunden, ich erinnere mich aber soetwas mal gesehen zu haben. Kann auch sein das dass auf einer Seite war die Hardware anbietet. Ich will halt sehen ob es sich lohnt noch etwas zu warten oder ob sich eh nichts mehr tun wird bis zu den Haswell Prozessoren. !Oder ob es sich sogar lohnen würde auf die Haswell CPU's zu warten. Villeicht kann mir da ja jemand bei helfen. 

Bitte sachlich bleiben!

Edit:// Hat sich erledigt, wem es interessiert ein Beispiel: http://www.preistrend.de/preisverlauf.php?y=73077E0304757207764D04747405760A

Zum Thema warten kann aber gerne noch geantwortet werden so fern es sachlich bleibt.


----------



## target2804 (27. Januar 2013)

^Wenn du jetzt aktuell Rechenleistung brauchst, empfiehtl es sich nicht, auf Haswell zu warten. 
Die Preise der hardware sind seit sommer 2012 bis jetzt um ein paar Euro gefallen. mein aktuelles system gäbe es für 100€ weniger.


----------



## ugotitbad (27. Januar 2013)

Wäre doch ärgerlich wenn Ende Februar die Hardware von sagen wir CPU, GPU, Mainboard & RAM insgesamt ungefähr 50-100€ günstiger wäre. Deswegen die Sache halt mir dem "warten". Leider gibt es zur GPU keine Preiskurve.

http://www.preistrend.de/preisverlauf.php?y=73067F0302757207764D0474730E7F0B

Da finde ich es schon "krass" im Januar. Sind zwar nur 8€ aber einfach unnötig mMn.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn du auf Intel Prozessoren schielst kannst du das eh vergessen. Die fallen nicht im Preis, die steigen eher noch nachdem nen neues Produkt vorgestellt wurde.
Ram schwankt eh aber der ist aktuell günstig wienie zuvor.
Mainboards so lala, je nachdem wie attraktiv der Sockel ist und wie stark sie noch hergestellt werden.

Grafikkarten haben die größten Schwankungen. Da kommt es zudem auf viele Faktoren an, welche Chip, welches Design, etc. 

Wenn du auf Geizhals Deutschland unterwegs ist kannst du wenn du einen Artikel ausgewählt hast oben auf Preisentwicklung klicken und dir die Kurve für die ganze Zeit anzeigen lassen.
Viel Sinn macht das aber nicht, da man aus vergangenen selten auf zukünftiges schließen kann, da da noch andere Faktoren reinspielen wie Marktlage, Release neuer Games, Fertigungsprobleme, uvm.
Sogar Jahreszeiten musst du mit einbeziehen.

Zudem zeigt die Kurve nur den Preis im günstigsten Shop an. Wenn das aber einer ist wo aufgrund der schlechten Bewertungen keiner kauft bringt dir das auch nichts. Es gibt diverse Shops die man immer mal wieder mit solchen Lockangeboten sieht wo man aber nie kaufen sollte.


----------



## ugotitbad (27. Januar 2013)

Super Beitrag, danke dafür!


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Januar 2013)

Kein Problem, immer gern


----------

